# Digestive Enzymes + Weight Gain??



## 21666 (Sep 13, 2005)

Happy New Year Everyone!I was wondering if anyone taking digestive enzymes whether prescribed or over the counter has gained weight?I have been taking them for the past 2 or so weeks (Daily Essential Enzymes by Source Naturals..health food shoppe) and I am noticing that I am gaining weight??!!The problem is I don't want to gain weight, but the enzymes seem to help me with eating and keeping the gas, pain, bloating to a minimum?Any info would be really helpful.. ThanksSueK


----------



## 18360 (Apr 28, 2005)

I have gained about 12 pounds, cince thanksgiving. My thinking is that the irritation or "sunburn", of our digestive/intestional systems, impacts our nervous systems, speeding up our metabolisms, once the supplemts induce healing of our systems, the nervous sytem returns to normal, with a slow down in the metabolc rate = weight gain.Previously i suffered from:Combination c&d, stomach pain/bloating, discomfort on my left side, inability to sleep, irritability, weak sick feeling, fatigue bordering on exhaustion. The result of the "sunburned digestive/intestional system".See Helico.com- explains the sunburned aspect.response to earlier post:I agree 100%, began takingAcidophilus in April, 2005, along with Aloe Vera Gel - Non LaxativeUpgraded to Primadophilus Reuteri in September has worked miracles. I take daily because of my love of coffee. I also drink Green Tea.I purchase from iherb.com - Nature's Way brand. Relatively inexpensive.Reuteri/Aloe Vera is a winner.Had been meaning to post the above.THIS SHOULD BE TRIED BY ALL IBS, SUFFERERS.EVERYONE SHOULD THANK RJ100CAPS USED TO MAKE A POINT.


----------



## 20949 (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi there,I desperately need to gain weight, having dropped to approx 6 stone due to D and inability to eat much for some time. I have just started on the fiber supplements and diet on the Help For IBS website. I am hoping this will work, but if not, what is the deal with Digestive Enyzmes?Happy new year.


----------



## 18360 (Apr 28, 2005)

GO TO GOOGLE.COM - GREAT INFO-LOOK UP THE ABOVE


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

I also need to put on some weight, i am waiting for a test result from a poop test i had to do,they were checking for lack of enyzmes.


----------



## 21666 (Sep 13, 2005)

I do agree with you WHLX. I had lost about 6 pounds because of the IBS and the only reason I even tried the enzymes was because a family member kept bugging ( I am a terrible synic).I have to say when I started taking them right before meals, I could actually eat the whole meal and afterwards not feel like I just ate a whole turkey.. very little gas, pain, etc.But yes, it is making me gain weight and I agree with your response that the metabolism is slowing down due to the healing and also being able to eat more..Thanks all!


----------

